# Looking for an education on beeswax leather shoes.



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a pair of Clark's Desert Khans in "beeswax leather". Why? I like the look. I'm wondering why the beeswax finish and what the significance is. I did a cursory search here on AAAC, and google, but didn't find much.

Why beeswax? Is it good for inclement weather? What care should beeswax shoes receive? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I once did a bunch of research on Clarks DBs and saw a lot of praise for the beeswax. But I don't recall anyone suggesting that it had any particular virtues relative to the standard suede. People who liked them liked them because of the looks. It seems to reason that they're more water resistant, but I have never heard that mentioned at least in relation to Clarks. So buy them because you like the looks, but don't figure on their being useful because of presumed water-resistance.

Ps. Look for people's opinion about sizing. I know that for the desert boots, it's essential to buy half a size down. That's the conventional wisdom, and I've verified it to be true. I am a 8.5 and have two pairs of DBs: one's 8.5 and the other 8. The 8 fit fine; the 8.5s are too large and are almost unwearable. I only wear them with my thickest socks, and never for anything more than just knocking about the neighborhood. My hunch is that the desert khans are the same way.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, tocqueville. I have two pair of DBs and two pair of desert kahns already. I love the company and the shoes. I do wear them with SmartWool socks (usually medium weight) and they've become the casual shoe for me.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

I love them with smart wool socks.

The beeswax is more water resistant, but lets face it, its not water proof, don't stay too long in the rain. They'll probably only keep your feet dry for a few seconds longer than suede. Although they'll dry faster.


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the beeswax Clark's DB -- and the decision was purely based on looks. They did spot a little when I had some water fall on them, so I would not wear them in inclement weather.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Just this past year, I disposed of a pair of Clark's Desert Boots crafted in Beeswax leather. They were quite old and had endured some pretty rough wear, the soles being worn away to almost nothing. The Beeswax finish was a bit like chromexcel leather, in that it exhibited a self healing capability when it came to scuffs and scratches. However, the boots were not water proof. Indeed, they seemed to absorb water rather readily.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

So, as I suspected it's about the look and not the functionality of beeswax. I'm still planning on getting a pair. Thanks very much for the education.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd love to see pics of worn beeswax Clarks. I've only seen new ones at the store, and they didn't do anything for me. But the praise seems to be reserved for after they've been beaten up a bit.

I like my Clarks. They're comfortable and look nice. They're not well made, but at least they're not priced as if they were.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't all Clarks look better beat up?


----------

